# Shimano Dura Ace C35 wheels - any good??



## jay clock (6 Nov 2011)

Just ordered these for my BMC Racemaster. An obscene amount of money but reduced from rrp of £1350 I managed to get them for £794. They look like the perfect combo of aero-ness, lightness, and coolness (this bike is my summer best triathlon road bike).

I am getting them in the clincher version see here http://www.wiggle.co.uk/?s=c35

The price is almost exactly double what I paid for my first road bike in 2004!

The question is, has anyone tried them any comments, partic about reliability?

Jay


----------



## Herzog (7 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> Just ordered these for my BMC Racemaster.
> The question is, has anyone tried them any comments, partic about reliability?
> 
> Jay



Hope they're good... considering you've already ordered them


----------



## jay clock (7 Nov 2011)

Herzog said:


> Hope they're good... considering you've already ordered them



all the reviews seem very good. A few weight weenies are saying they would be better with 70g less weight, but that is not my biggest concern. Was more keen to hear real life stories!

Jay


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Nov 2011)

I have done about 300 miles on the DA c24, lovely so far,


----------



## jay clock (7 Nov 2011)

that's what I want to hear!


----------



## Herzog (7 Nov 2011)

jay clock said:


> all the reviews seem very good. A few weight weenies are saying they would be better with 70g less weight, but that is not my biggest concern. Was more keen to hear real life stories!
> 
> Jay



I can offer a 2nd hand review: a friend had a set of C35s, and as far as I remember he was very pleased. One slight issue was the freehub got a bit mashed, though I suspect this was from his inept tinkering rather then anything more serious. If you got them for ~£800, then you've got a bargain.


----------



## jay clock (7 Nov 2011)

Thanks. The problem with the fancy lightweight freehubs is that they do damage easily. Wheels here tomorrow so looking forward to seeing them. They will get no real use till March though!


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2011)

Lucky sod they look awesome. Would be on my shortlist of wheels if I get another bike, C35 clincher or R-SYS SLR.


----------



## monnet (7 Nov 2011)

I know quite a few guys who race on them, which is usually a sign that they're good. From what I've seen they're pretty solid. If you go like the guys I know who ride them, then you'll get your 1st cat next season!


----------



## Fletch456 (7 Nov 2011)

I dont know those wheels but anything that says Dura Ace on it is good as a general rule I thought. Anyway actually writing to say well done on the price reduction.


----------



## jay clock (7 Nov 2011)

> Anyway actually writing to say well done on the price reduction.


Yes! I rang the LBS I had seen them at (for £1080) to see if he could get close and he said he had paid more than that for them!.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Nov 2011)

I have the 7850 carbon laminate wheels and it's like riding on air. Prior to that I had the 7700 16-spoke jobbies and they were as strong as strong can be - but, bear in mind that when a spoke goes on a Dura-Ace wheel you have 100 metres max, so head for the side of the road in a hurry (my last spoke breakage was in the third lane coming down off the Bow Flyover). The hubs on the 7700s ran all but maintenance free for 50,000 miles.

They are difficult to rebuild (Dura-Ace rims don't last all that long). I've known really respectable bike shops try and fail. The chap at Geoffrey Butler in Croydon can do them, and my brother (Tavistock Cycles) can do them, but he had to get a special tensionometer from Japan to make sure that the spokes were correctly tensioned. I would lay in a supply of spokes (left, right, back, front) - I only jacked in the 7700s because the spokes were unavailable.

Have fun!


----------



## jay clock (8 Nov 2011)

cheers! They arrived and look stunning. May give them a spin in the next day or so if the roads are bone dry!. I will try and get some spokes over the winter


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2011)

Pictures please !


----------



## jay clock (8 Nov 2011)




----------



## jay clock (8 Nov 2011)

Hard to photograph well and sorry for the mess, but they do look lovely in spite of it. A pity that I will be resting that bike over the winter

Jay


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2011)

Psst, you won't be going anywhere without a chain.

Very nice - you can use the bike on dry days you know !


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2011)

That bike is friggin lovely looking..

Blue is the colour... a man after my on heart...


----------



## Fletch456 (8 Nov 2011)

Here here! Second that. Lovely looking BMC. I like the Trek I got earlier in the year but they stick too many logos on it. Thats a very nice look indeed.


----------

